# OMA/Progress at the Barbican - till 19th Feb



## editor (Feb 14, 2012)

This exhibition is closing on the 19th, so get in quick! I'm checking it out on Saturday.



> This autumn, the Barbican Art Gallery is transformed by an exhibition on OMA, one of the most influential architecture practices working today. Celebrated as much for their daring and unconventional ideas as their inventive buildings, the work of OMA and its think tank AMO anticipates the architectural, engineering and cultural ideas transforming our material world.
> 
> Co-founded in 1975 by Rem Koolhaas as the Office for Metropolitan Architecture, OMA, comprises seven partners and a staff of around 280 architects, designers, researchers and support staff in offices in Rotterdam, New York, Beijing and Hong Kong. OMA/Progress is the first major presentation of OMA’s work in the UK and coincides with the opening of their first buildings here, Rothschild Bank HQ in the City of London and a Maggie’s Centre in Gartnavel, Glasgow.
> 
> The exhibition is curated and designed by the Belgium-based collective, Rotor. To make their portrait of OMA, Rotor have enjoyed unprecedented behind-thescenes access and the opportunity to ask candid questions. The result is a compelling selection of materials from archives, collections and OMA-offices across the globe.


 











http://www.barbican.org.uk/artgallery/event-detail.asp?ID=12472


----------



## Belushi (Feb 14, 2012)

Really want to go to this, will try and get along one evening after work.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 14, 2012)

Good call - the Barbican is on the way to the office, so I might take a short detour at some point.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

That was really interesting. Almost too much stuff there, really it would  have needed at least two visits to take it all in.











Feature: http://www.urban75.org/blog/oma-progress-architecture-exhibition-at-the-london-barbican/


----------

